# What do you do?? Job???



## Guest (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi, Just getting to know you all and wondered what type of work you do???


Be honest folkes, I dont want to hear a load lies to try and impress, just want to here about the real you... no porkies now...ok I'll start...

I used to be an internation jewel thief but was quickly head hunted by the CIA for who I have continued to work for, for the past 4 years! I SHOULDN'T EVEN BE HERE!!! Pays good but holidays are sh*t - have to work christmas


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i used to be a nun, but now im a magicians assistant,


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

i play with explosives love blowing things up mostly safes lots of money in them hehe
oh and a serial killer







i murder cornflakes


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

blimey, that beats being a nun,


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

lol just had too put something


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

yeah i really used to be a dinner lady and work in the school kitchen, but shhhh a nun sounds better ,


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

and more fun 

im really a licenced dog boarder and walker great im with dogs and other animals all day and my own boss 

and have the odd litter every now and then not often took 4 years since my last ones


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

you lucky thing working with animals, i have only ever had afew litters, its harder work than people think , looking after puppies and pregnant bitches,


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

yes its hard but fun and cute trouble is when they go off to new homes theres always a few you like more than others 

love my work wouldnt give it up for anything


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2007)

Glad to know I am not the only strange person here
I have a very menial job answering the phone for my other half -he owns his own business--

he is a hit manI just take the name of the mark and collect the money


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

madness helps 

he travels alot then ?


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

i tattoo peoples faces


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Red-River said:


> Glad to know I am not the only strange person here
> I have a very menial job answering the phone for my other half -he owns his own business--
> 
> he is a hit manI just take the name of the mark and collect the money


 HMMMMM, i have a job for him, his name is magik, his picture is his avatar, cash paid when job is done


----------



## mell-e-c (Nov 2, 2007)

My jobs not that exciting!

im a call-centre agent... loking for something new though!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

you can do any job you want on here, just use your imagination


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

i acually do tattoo peoples faces!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

^^ Pic's Pic's Pic's
please...


Oh & I'm in Project Management btw.


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

im a cosmetic tattooist!!

i tattoo....eyeliner, lipliner and eyebrows!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

Call me a whimp but that must really hurt


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

bullyb said:


> i acually do tattoo peoples faces!!


my fella has a tattoo on his face got it done when he was 16 and very very drunk,


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

sounds worse than it is!! just looks like you got makeup on, lasts up to 6 years! is a bit nippy but worth it!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

bullyb said:


> a bit nippy but worth it!!


I guess that's a feme term for " it costs a blooming fortune then"


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

whats money if it keeps yer missus looking gorgeous!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

bullyb said:


> whats money if it keeps yer missus looking gorgeous!!


That's a similar saying i have when I'm tuning / modding my car


The trouble is she just doesn't get it


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

he!he!he!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

bullyb said:


> i acually do tattoo peoples faces!!


do you really,?????? what like eye brows and stuff, cool,


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

yep! it looks really natural too


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

I usually work in an office doing admin but i'm on Maternity leave now  until August. Can't wait  lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

*BUMP* 
Just bumping this thread back to top as we've got a few new members lately and it would be good to findout a bit more about them...

Funny reading this back to when we all met... seems so long ago....


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

i never put mine on as i have been off sick for so long, iam a traffic warden, cant wait to get back for December thats the bussiest time, all those christmas shoppers!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

Esined said:


> i never put mine on as i have been off sick for so long, iam a traffic warden, cant wait to get back for December thats the bussiest time, all those christmas shoppers!!!!!!!!


you must have some stories!!! What's the worst reaction you've ever got from someone?


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

some guy kissed me for letting him off,


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

the b*stard! I'll kill him - no one touches my mum!!!


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

some one gave me 20 pounds for not giveing them a ticket


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

did you take it?


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

dont be silly son, it costs 30 for me not to do that


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

do you get paid more if you get more tickets?


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

No really, i had a furniture shop which some illigal(how ever you spell that) imagrents who lived next door decided to have a fire in there garden and burnt my shop down!!!!!!!!! thats true!!!!!!!1


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

we did get it going again and had three shops, gave it up in the end (thats a long story)


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

I once burnt a school down!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

I am on Maternity leave at the moment but i usually work for a transport company doing admin


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

i now support people with learning disabilitys, wish i had started that earlier its a great job, lots of fun and very rewarding


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

I used to be in the transport police - armed unit. CIA Sh*t! very hush hush!


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

Magik said:


> I once burnt a school down!!!!!!!!!!


well thats acceptable!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

Esined said:


> i now support people with learning disabilitys, wish i had started that earlier its a great job, lots of fun and very rewarding


my real life mum used to do that before she hit the streets!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

it was one of those old listed buildings... at least it wasn't a new one!


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

Magik said:


> I used to be in the transport police - armed unit. CIA Sh*t! very hush hush!


bet you were good at that!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

the best - ok I shot that kid but I had something in my eye!!!


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

Magik said:


> my real life mum used to do that before she hit the streets!


really, she must of been a young mum!!!


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

Magik said:


> the best - ok I shot that kid but I had something in my eye!!!


haaaaahaaaaaaa thought you were a bit young


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

you're my mum now!!!!


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

Magik said:


> it was one of those old listed buildings... at least it wasn't a new one!


heeeeheeee


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

yep and have no attraction to hitting the streets,


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

worry about your sister though


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

she's street bound....


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

plumo72 said:


> I am on Maternity leave at the moment but i usually work for a transport company doing admin


will you go back when baby is here??


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

Esined said:


> will you go back when baby is here??


Not back to the streets!!! Denise what are you suggesting!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> i used to be a nun, but now im a magicians assistant,


Good one!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

oh no she's here!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

Red-River said:


> Glad to know I am not the only strange person here
> I have a very menial job answering the phone for my other half -he owns his own business--
> 
> he is a hit manI just take the name of the mark and collect the money


I bet you're driving a nice car.....


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

oh no she's still here!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

bullyb said:


> i tattoo peoples faces


Only faces?! I hope you noticed that my relative were desperately trying to advertise all the others parts of his body!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

I keep closing my eyes but when I open them she's still there!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

dh.dti said:


> ^^ Pic's Pic's Pic's
> please...
> 
> 
> Oh & I'm in Project Management btw.


Thats all? Not some kind of tiggy-walker!?


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

Magik said:


> I keep closing my eyes but when I open them she's still there!!!


Just keep them closed!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

It's like a sh*t stain on your carpet that just wont go no matter how hard you scrub!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

dh.dti said:


> Call me a whimp but that must really hurt


Only for those who dont eat cheese!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

claerly insane... but she's still my sister... what can I do.

Did I mention I'm a vip member?


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

Magik said:


> she's street bound....


I am a bit too arrogant for that....you've must know better


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

Magik said:


> It's like a sh*t stain on your carpet that just wont go no matter how hard you scrub!


You cant say word "sh...." any more; you must use "fertiliser" instead!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

Magik said:


> claerly insane... but she's still my sister... what can I do.
> 
> Did I mention I'm a vip member?


How did I missed that one!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

*BUMP*
Brought this back up for new members.... it's all part of the forum activity/entertainment package that I provide!!


----------



## Lisa M (Dec 30, 2007)

Im a teacher in a secondary school.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

dh.dti said:


> what do you teach?


probably children,,.............


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

she say's she could teach me a thing or two? not sure what that is. Maybe a new type of maths GCSE?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

dh.dti said:


> I meant subject


i know,.................


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

dh.dti said:


> I meant subject


She teaches grandmothers how to suck eggs!!! ...I hear this is frowned upon by many people!


----------



## Lisa M (Dec 30, 2007)

Firstly you may be suprised by this but Magik is telling fibs!!! i did not say that 

and i teach Geography and Dance and im assistant head of school


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Lisa M said:


> Firstly you may be suprised by this but Magik is telling fibs!!! i did not say that
> 
> and i teach Geography and Dance and im assistant head of school


we never take any notice of him,..............HE IS an idiot,.............


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

Lisa M said:


> Firstly you may be suprised by this but Magik is telling fibs!!! i did not say that


you got me!!! It's probably me who could teach you a thing or two anyway!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> we never take any notice of him,..............his an idiot,.............


nice choice of grammar to describe someone as an idiot! Excellent!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

dh.dti said:


> .........


yeh made me smile too!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

why are you both laughing,..................he IS an idiot,...............


----------



## Angel (Jan 3, 2008)

I dont go to work........

I am a stay at home mum, a single parent with 2 children one of whom has ADHD and a form of autism.......


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

Angel said:


> I dont go to work........
> 
> I am a stay at home mum, a single parent with 2 children one of whom has ADHD and a form of autism.......


 friend of mine has a mild form of autism and adhd. He's really loud when we go out, he comes out with some classic on liners to people... he's a very quick thinker too.


----------



## Lisa M (Dec 30, 2007)

Magik said:


> you got me!!! It's probably me who could teach you a thing or two anyway!!


In your dreams!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

I Manage one of the most top known strippers in england 
Such i hard job i tell you ;D


----------



## Angel (Jan 3, 2008)

Magik said:


> friend of mine has a mild form of autism and adhd. He's really loud when we go out, he comes out with some classic on liners to people... he's a very quick thinker too.


My son is 13 and he does not go out except school. He is also a very quick thinker and can be really funny at times,
Has trouble with social interaction.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

dh.dti said:


> male or female


Male of cause  with BIGGGGGGGGGGGG....


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

Muscles


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

Hehehehehe *PHEW*


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

Magik said:


> nice choice of grammar to describe someone as an idiot! Excellent!!!


...lol................!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

Angel said:


> My son is 13 and he does not go out except school. He is also a very quick thinker and can be really funny at times,
> Has trouble with social interaction.


Bless him! Sure he'll become more socially active with age, My mate doesn't shut up... talks to anyone and everyone!


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Muscles


you shouting me?


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

aye? wha? who said that?

Oh hi magik, No hun, i was shouting to one of my strippers i manage


----------



## Dawny (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm a veterinary nurse. (Student)


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> aye? wha? who said that?
> 
> Oh hi magik, No hun, i was shouting to one of my strippers i manage


can i come and watch them,................


----------



## Angel (Jan 3, 2008)

Dawny said:


> I'm a veterinary nurse. (Student)


Wow, i would love to do that......

I am looking into starting a dog grooming course at college.......


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Angel said:


> Wow, i would love to do that......
> 
> I am looking into starting a dog grooming course at college.......


hay,..............my daughter wanted to do that,,,,,she loves dogs,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Angel (Jan 3, 2008)

I adore dogs too.......
Would love to work with them as they are so loyal.....


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Angel said:


> I adore dogs too.......
> Would love to work with them as they are so loyal.....


yes,,,,they are,.................unlike men,....................


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

you've just been with the wrong men collie... not all men are the same!


----------



## Angel (Jan 3, 2008)

Magik said:


> you've just been with the wrong men collie... not all men are the same!


Can you prove any different???


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

Angel said:


> Can you prove any different???


I cant... but I have a friend who is very loyal to his girl!


----------



## Angel (Jan 3, 2008)

so there is some of them out there then? 

I want one to come my way!! Lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> can i come and watch them,................


Oh yes, np, ill even arrange for one to strip privately all for you 


Angel said:


> so there is some of them out there then?
> 
> I want one to come my way!! Lol


i know the feeling lmao.

All the good one's are either grabbed up, Gay or ugly


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

dh.dti said:


> I never realised you considered me a friend


you're much much more than a friend. It's time you told T-Jay before anyone else gets hurt!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> Oh yes, np, ill even arrange for one to strip privately all for you
> 
> i know the feeling lmao.
> 
> All the good one's are either grabbed up, Gay or ugly


i would love a private stripper,, corrrrrrrr,,,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

dh.dti said:


> i think we all would


awwwww, i might treat myself to one,,...... cheer me up,,,


----------



## mjbelkin (Jan 9, 2008)

Aside from being fabulously wealthy, sexy and living a jet-set lifestyle, I hide behind an alter-ego that is a chubby accountant by day, and a bead webshop owner by night who also dabbles in jewellery-making


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> awwwww, i might treat myself to one,,...... cheer me up,,,


He's on his wayyyy, Fireman outfit, The worksss 
I told him to loose the willy warmer tho.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> He's on his wayyyy, Fireman outfit, The worksss
> I told him to loose the willy warmer tho.


ha ha ha,, your soooooooooooo kind,, i owe you one,,, how long do i HAVE him for,,LOL............


----------



## mjbelkin (Jan 9, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> He's on his wayyyy, Fireman outfit, The worksss
> I told him to loose the willy warmer tho.


Could I get a mountie sent to a Canadian friend of mine who now lives over here?


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

dh.dti said:


> I never realised you considered me a friend


GOOD>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> can i come and watch them,................


Colls - why dont you start to manage them!?


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

Magik said:


> you've just been with the wrong men collie... not all men are the same!


Thats why she likes you so much!


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

Magik said:


> you're much much more than a friend. It's time you told T-Jay before anyone else gets hurt!!!


WOW>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> i would love a private stripper,, corrrrrrrr,,,


Why!?.............................................


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

dh.dti said:


> i think we all would


Do you too mean a man stripper?????


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

mjbelkin said:


> Could I get a mountie sent to a Canadian friend of mine who now lives over here?


OOOh yes, On his way aswell , Ill tell him to keep the willy warmer on yes? seeing its in the mountain, U know how it is, draftey and all that stuff.
Can't be having no shriffles accuring 

oh poo, i read ur post wrong, i swore u wrote u want a mountaineer for ur canadian freind for some strange reason.
i have an excuse, ( to much drink and late aswell ) hehehe.
im off to kipp, early morning tomoz  x g night all x


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

Can I have a job with you Eolabeo? Stripping?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Magik said:


> Can I have a job with you Eolabeo? Stripping?


i am sure she will say yes,, but first you must do it in front of us,, so we can see if your any good,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

ok no problem... I'm game!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Magik said:


> ok no problem... I'm game!


good, looking forward to it,........................................................


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

Magik said:


> Can I have a job with you Eolabeo? Stripping?


Yes, But first i need to make sure you measure up to the job, I will have to take on board other peoples views aswell.

So start posting to the ladyz 

PS ..we could all do wiv a laugh so hurry up .


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Yes, But first i need to make sure you measure up to the job, I will have to take on board other peoples views aswell.
> 
> So start posting to the ladyz
> 
> PS ..we could all do wiv a laugh so hurry up .


Measure of what?


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

I'll leave that to ur imagination 

Be bk l8ter, im gonna finished bathing the last dog  x x i stink of mutt


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> I'll leave that to ur imagination
> 
> Be bk l8ter, im gonna finished bathing the last dog  x x i stink of mutt


My IMAGINATION!!! She's joking......His chest?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ha ha ha,,,no Elena,, lower lower,,,,,,,,


----------



## Groomer1 (Jan 11, 2008)

Im a fully qualified Dog groomer and I love it! I have just recently become a microchip implanter aswell!
Dog Groomers

I used to work with horses but decided to keep them as my hobby


----------



## pkb1 (Nov 2, 2007)

i'm a retired nurse but now devote my time to showing and judging dogs, have also had my own grooming parlour
Pauline x


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

I work with the elderly making their meals, washing and bathing them in there own homes


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

i am in the motor trade and buy and sell new 4x4s pickups/vans! i own 4 bull terriers !


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

garryd said:


> i am in the motor trade and buy and sell new 4x4s pickups/vans! i own 4 bull terriers !


yeah and he has put some good videos up of the dogs,,,


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

Colie - did you meant...knee?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

thats the one Elena hee hee


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

...............


----------

